# Mineral oil and tortoise shells



## Zek (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone have any sources on why this is bad/good? I've heard both schools of thought, honestly even though I have only done it twice, I've always assumed it wasn't a problem. After all reptile skin isn't porous at all like our skin so why would the shell be? Anyway, I was just curious to see some science behind the idea. Let me know what you guys think.

Zek


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Zek:

I used to use mineral to shine them up before going to a tortoise show or before taking them to a school for a talk, etc. But now I use extra virgin hard pressed coconut oil.

I still dab a bit of mineral oil on a Q-tip and paint the new growth seams occasionally if it looks like the new growth is a bit hard/dry.

I don't think any topical does much good for the aged keratin, but it really helps soften and lubricate the new growth between the scutes.


----------



## Zek (Apr 24, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Zek:
> 
> I used to use mineral to shine them up before going to a tortoise show or before taking them to a school for a talk, etc. But now I use extra virgin hard pressed coconut oil.
> 
> ...



Ah ok maybe I'll try the coconut oil next time. I just bought some mineral oil recently for my tortoise's front legs. It was a very dry winter and the humidifier I had for him stopped working briefly, he was having a bit of a shedding problem. Seems to be clearing up though. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 24, 2015)

Mineral oil is non absorptive, which means it just sits on top of whatever you use it on. If you put it on skin it just sits there. If you put it in food it coats the 'pipes' and the bulk moving through the system, but is not absorbed into the tortoise's system. 

EVCO is absorbed. It would go into the skin and help lubricate and soften.


----------



## Zek (Apr 24, 2015)

Ah ok, that sounds like a much better option. I'll pick some up tomorrow thanks.


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 24, 2015)

A verywarm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Zek (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

